# Staff Sgt. Patrick H. Quinn (10th SFG)



## ManBearPig (Oct 17, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=16314


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 17, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas, Warrior.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 18, 2013)

Rest easy, Warrior. We'll take it from here.


----------



## Dame (Oct 18, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## tova (Oct 18, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 18, 2013)

Blue Skies and fair winds Brother.

See you at the AA on the other side.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 18, 2013)

RIP...


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 18, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas,  SSG.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 18, 2013)

Rest in Peace SSG Quinn, prayers out to your Brothers and family.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 18, 2013)

Rest easy, SSG.


----------



## CDG (Oct 20, 2013)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 20, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## JHD (Oct 21, 2013)

Rest in peace, sir.  Godspeed.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## Jabberwock (Oct 22, 2013)

Mike & I and the rest of the team could really use one of your lame-as-sh#@-but-still-funny jokes right now.  We miss you bro.  See if the Big Guy can pass a little healing, peace and comfort YT's way; he pulled through, but he's feeling pretty guilty right now.

We will see you again.  But not yet... not yet.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 22, 2013)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 22, 2013)

Keep places for us at the feasting table in Valhalla. Blue skies, soft landings.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 23, 2013)

RIP Brother. You are missed.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP. Blue skies


----------



## xf4wso (Oct 31, 2013)

Rest in peace...


----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 18, 2013)

RIP Warrior....


----------

